# Who makes Cabela's choke tubes?



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wondering because I have one.

Jim


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Its Briley or Carlson


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know who makes them, but I have a Cabelas SF Turkey choke on my 20 GA Mossy and it is great out to 40 yds.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Its Briley or Carlson




FWIW, it looks like a Carlson. It looks kinda short compared to what I have seen and read is recommended for the hevy shot. Do you have any experience with them?



Jim




tc scout said:


> I don't know who makes them, but I have a Cabelas SF Turkey choke on my 20 GA Mossy and it is great out to 40 yds.


That is great to hear. That is the one I have. What shells are you using?

Jim


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

jem44357 said:


> FWIW, it looks like a Carlson. It looks kinda short compared to what I have seen and read is recommended for the hevy shot. Do you have any experience with them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remington Premier Magnum 3" #6's, just for turkeys, says so right on the box


----------

